# stomp ceiling repair



## ecgrafix (Oct 7, 2012)

I need some advice on how to repair a ceiling seam. The ceiling is a stomp ceiling I believe and I am trying to match the pattern. I have tried so many different things from natural sponges, to round brushes. I guess I am not doing something right. I realize it won't be perfect but I want to try to get as close as possible. It would help if someone could tell me the exact pattern of this stomp ceiling. And maybe where I could buy the tools and what they are called. Please make any explanation as simple as possible as I am not a drywall expert.
thank you ECGRAFIX


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you look around on You Tube there's videos on how to do it.
This is just one of the dozens of reasons I hate textured anything. 
Even the pros have a hard time getting it to come out perfect so do not feel bad. More often then not the whole wall or ceiling will have to get redone to have it come out 100%. Do not forget to prime and repaint the whole area once you get it close enough.


----------



## paparocks (Jun 29, 2011)

plan to scrpe the nipples of the ceiling wide enough to coat the repair, knocking the tits off help get it smooth as possible. thin you all purpose mud down to a heavy consistency to roll. Roll you mud over the repaired spot overlapping some of the original ceiling. 
At this point you need the proper stippling brush,,,this is wht a pro uses(me)http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Texture-Brushes/11-Shag-Stipple-Brush.html
will you begin to stomp he ceiling overlap you outside edges stomping the pattern randomly far from the repair....working you way out from the repair. Blinding all this in will give you the right finish...the brush means everything


----------

